# My Movember



## Morgan Freeman (8 Nov 2011)

I hope it's ok to post this mods, I'm raising money for men's health by growing some fine facial hair.

http://uk.movember.com/mospace/1733800/ Donate here if you like!   

This is a week's growth and no I am not wearing pink lipstick


----------



## roadmaster (8 Nov 2011)

Where's the hair?
I once had an Italian girlfriend whose mother had better mustache  
Just kidding, good luck with your fund raising.


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Dec 2011)

I`m looking forward to the missus taking part in Fannuary.


----------



## Alastair (1 Dec 2011)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I`m looking forward to the missus taking part in Fannuary.


Pmsl. Grizzly Adams here we come


----------



## Arana (1 Dec 2011)

I see you have gone for the classic Trucker, good luck


----------



## Morgan Freeman (1 Dec 2011)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I`m looking forward to the missus taking part in Fannuary.



If she does, I won't be sharing it on here!


----------



## nayr88 (1 Dec 2011)

How did it go? My pal did this I'll post up his mo soon,


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Dec 2011)

Quite a few of the chaps at my work have done this... it has seemed a little odd though the last few weeks, almost like was was working for a Mexican company!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (1 Dec 2011)

My "Xmas Jumper" we all had to buy for a meal  next week.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Dec 2011)

Holy poop! That's not a good look mate...lol only joking, a really good charity, have you done well in raising funds?


----------



## greenjar (1 Dec 2011)

Jeez....that jumper made me laugh, your're onto a winner with that one.  Would love to know where you bought it?

thanks for sharing


----------



## Morgan Freeman (1 Dec 2011)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Holy poop! That's not a good look mate...lol only joking, a really good charity, have you done well in raising funds?



Just over £100, not as well as I'd hoped.

The jumper is from Primark, no way am I spending good money on an awful jumper! I'm dreading wearing it out.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Dec 2011)

£100 - very well done, every bit helps


----------

